# Big Girls Skinny Jeans



## Insensitive. (Dec 3, 2007)

So Ive heard sooo much about big girls or short girls not being able to wear skinny jeans, I bought a pair from old navy for about 20 dollars, i didnt want to spend too much if they didnt work out lol. 
Heres My pic:
Now im the worst of both worlds lmao.
I wear a size 18 and im 5'0 But im comfy in my body. I do think theyre too tight, but hey im tryna lose weight so i'll chop off a few pounds and maybe they'll look better. So here ya got it, A big SHORT girl in skinny jeans lmao.
Hot or not? Im open to the truth you guys, if you feel bad about saying not, just vote in the poll, Since no one will know who you are.






My legs look like Drumsticks, Yay!
P.S.
Many people say that wearing these make your butt and hips look big if your curvy, But since when is that bad?
As an african american, Most of us are curvy, and thats whats hot, the curvier the better. Most men in the urban communities like chicks with a Big ass and super thick thighs, and some boobies are always nice! You can also comment on this, Is there a difference between Ethnic cultures and Caucasians when it comes to body types?


----------



## Aprill (Dec 3, 2007)

Haha well allow me to be bias!! I actually wear a size 20, so allow me to tell you how cute they are!!! I think they look great, and no matter what size you should be able to have the freedom to wear whatever you choose.

I used to live in one of those areas where men absolutely LOVEEEEEE a big girl. So here, no, hips arent bad, not bad at all, they say the thicker the better here!!! Some places you can go to and they look at you crazy cause your big, well, here they look at you crazy when you are small. Though I disagree with the meanness of it, men here say small women either smoke crack or have AIDS, they prefer them looking healthy even if they are not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 3, 2007)

You look just fine in those pants. I personally prefer wearing bootleg pants though, just because they are more comfortable in my opinion.

Since we are giving our sizes, I'm 5'11 and I wear a size 16.


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha well allow me to be bias!! I actually wear a size 20, so allow me to tell you how cute they are!!! I think they look great, and no matter what size you should be able to have the freedom to wear whatever you choose. 
I used to live in one of those areas where men absolutely LOVEEEEEE a big girl. So here, no, hips arent bad, not bad at all, they say the thicker the better here!!! Some places you can go to and they look at you crazy cause your big, well, here they look at you crazy when you are small. Though I disagree with the meanness of it, men here say small women either smoke crack or have AIDS, they prefer them looking healthy even if they are not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lmao i think i might be moving up to a size 20 with how tight these bad boys were! But So what im looking good and loving it. I really wanted to make this forum because alot of people are scared just to try them on! Im happy im not a size 12 or anything, something just pushing plus size, i wanted to be at the top of big girl status and showing people that you can be super thick and pull them off. I personally we think we give a completely different look to them. For bad or For worse lol. I also wanted short petite girls to see you dont have to be atleast 5'7 to rock them.

I want to lose weight, but atleast i know im doing it to be healthy, not to wear the latest trend because obviously, i already can.

except for booty shorts.... Lets not go there anytime soon.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 3, 2007)

When I was small I wasnt into "booty shorts" I am not a skin showing type of person, no mid-driff, no ass cheeks, no boobies hanging out. I prefer to be tasteful.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 3, 2007)

I won't be rockin the booty shorts anytime soon either!


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 3, 2007)

Lmao i probably wouldnt want booty shorts if i was a size 0.

Then again. I probably wouldnt have a booty anymore than.


----------



## sali (Dec 3, 2007)

those pants rock! I also agree that you should be able to wear whatever the hell you want no matter what size. i used to be a 0 and I had no butt or boobs. Now I'm a 10-12 and i have it all! LOL There are culture differences. When I was a 0 my mom would make me eat so much and literally watch me til I was done. She would be like you can't be mexican with no butt. LOL


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 3, 2007)

i think it looks okay,NOT im not gonna lie, i just dont find it looks proportional, but then again, we have to take in to consideration that i dont like them on myself because it looks disproprtional. So, it doesnt look bad at all im just being honnest. *hug* regardless, you already know i think you have gorgeous boobs LOL

(p.s im 5'2 and weight 155lbs in not tiny lol by anyone's standards lol)


----------



## macface (Dec 3, 2007)

you look good with skinny jeans.Im size 11 and I have been told that skinny jeans dont look good on me.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 3, 2007)

I say no. Im a size 12 and I dont like skinny jeans, even if i were a size 2 i wouldnt wear them. lol


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree with Liz, you do have amazing boobs!


----------



## MsStephanie (Dec 3, 2007)

From one volumptous princess to another-the jeans are cute! You'd really pull that outfit together with baby doll top (or an empire waist tunic) and some boots.

I had the wonderful opportunity to talk with Emme in person and she said don't shop by size shop by fit. So I have jeans and pants sizes 20-24 based on what "hangs" or "fits" best. Learn your body by how a certain cut fits your shape.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 3, 2007)

I chose maybe.

For that particular pair, I think they may be a bit too long for you, and too tapered at the end, so around your ankle it looks a little unproportional. I think if the opening was a little bigger (I know they're supposed to be skinny jeans), it would look great. I do like how the top half of the jeans fit you. I think this pair would look good with a pair of knee high boots.

As for different cultures having different ideals for body type--I agree. I've noticed that most Asian people seem to prefer skinny girls, and when you see older Asian relatives, they always notice any weight gain! haha. :|

I've also noticed that most Asian girls are usually very skinny. Most of my friends are under a size 4. I am one of the few in my group of friends who are not. (But they're also petite...around 5')


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 3, 2007)

I love skinny jeans! I'm 5'2" and I hate when flare bottom jeans bunch around my shoes or I walk on them in the back. Honestly I think you look curvy and hot in them, I look like a little kid in mine, no nice butt or curves for sure, lol.


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif those pants rock! I also agree that you should be able to wear whatever the hell you want no matter what size. i used to be a 0 and I had no butt or boobs. Now I'm a 10-12 and i have it all! LOL There are culture differences. When I was a 0 my mom would make me eat so much and literally watch me til I was done. She would be like you can't be mexican with no butt. LOL 
Lmao. All though im sure being forced to eat sucks, but i see what she's talking about. You Chicas have AMAZING behinds lol.

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think it looks okay,NOT im not gonna lie, i just dont find it looks proportional, but then again, we have to take in to consideration that i dont like them on myself because it looks disproprtional. So, it doesnt look bad at all im just being honnest. *hug* regardless, you already know i think you have gorgeous boobs LOL 
(p.s im 5'2 and weight 155lbs in not tiny lol by anyone's standards lol)

I agree i think my thighs look huge compared to the reast of my legs, which i do find big thighs sexy, but your right, its not too propotionate.

lol thanks for the boob comments!

Originally Posted by *PhantomGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with Liz, you do have amazing boobs!



Lmao thanks you guys!

Originally Posted by *MsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From one volumptous princess to another-the jeans are cute! You'd really pull that outfit together with baby doll top (or an empire waist tunic) and some boots. 
I had the wonderful opportunity to talk with Emme in person and she said don't shop by size shop by fit. So I have jeans and pants sizes 20-24 based on what "hangs" or "fits" best. Learn your body by how a certain cut fits your shape.

You have just given me tomorrows outfit! lmao.

But thanks for those words of thought.

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I chose maybe. 
For that particular pair, I think they may be a bit too long for you, and too tapered at the end, so around your ankle it looks a little unproportional. I think if the opening was a little bigger (I know they're supposed to be skinny jeans), it would look great. I do like how the top half of the jeans fit you. I think this pair would look good with a pair of knee high boots.

As for different cultures having different ideals for body type--I agree. I've noticed that most Asian people seem to prefer skinny girls, and when you see older Asian relatives, they always notice any weight gain! haha. :|

I've also noticed that most Asian girls are usually very skinny. Most of my friends are under a size 4. I am one of the few in my group of friends who are not. (But they're also petite...around 5')

They do have zippers on the sides to let them loosen up a bit, and they are kinda long because even when i put on heels it dosnt show my heel.





Originally Posted by *glitter_vertigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love skinny jeans! I'm 5'2" and I hate when flare bottom jeans bunch around my shoes or I walk on them in the back. Honestly I think you look curvy and hot in them, I look like a little kid in mine, no nice butt or curves for sure, lol. Im sure you still pull them off! I cant wear bright colors lile yellow or purple or red, which i find really adorable, You probably look awesome in them!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 3, 2007)

I dislike skinny jeans in general. It doesnt matter how "skinny" someone is I'm not into the fit or the way they look. I like a tiny flare on mine or the "bootcut". Those seem to be the most flattering on any body type!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Dec 3, 2007)

I personally dont like skinny jeans. Even if I was skinny I wouldnt wear them. I have to find jeans that'll fit over my big butt and I have big thighs. It doesnt really bother me but I'd like to lose some weight. Not like its ever gonna happen cuz Im a lazy person. Hey, it happens. Im 5'2 and 150 lbs so Im not skinny by any means but I wouldnt call my self fat.....just a lil curvy if you will.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont like skinny jeans,but they look great on you.


----------



## MindySue (Dec 3, 2007)

I say no, they arent flattering. I think they make you look 'stumpy' and that oufit would be way better if they were a regular cut.

Im all for people wearing what they want to wear but skinny jeans look really bad on any other type of body besides the thin model type. I even think skinny jeans look bad without heels, or else they make you look short and bad.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 3, 2007)

I think they look cute. What I personally dislike is the type of pants that taper at the ankle, hate it! yours don't do that so I think it helps balance out your figure. I think they'd look hot with slouch boots!

not everyone can rock the skinny jean, but they look good on you! so go ahead and rock them!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 3, 2007)

I think you are beautiful!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 3, 2007)

Other than the jeans being a tad too tight, I think you look pretty fashionable (I'm liking the whole outfit).


----------



## Andi (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I chose maybe. 
For that particular pair, I think they may be a bit too long for you, and too tapered at the end, so around your ankle it looks a little unproportional.

I agree. I really like how they look on your thighs, but IMO theyÂ´re too long and they could be a tad wider from the knee down to balance out the thigh area. 
I used to hate skinny jeans and thought I would never wear them, but now I own 2 pairs and love them, especially the low cut ones. I feel sexy in them!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Dec 3, 2007)

you look great, work it!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Dec 3, 2007)

GIRL....you betta work them damn jeans!!! Let me tell you, I'm a BIG girl, 5 ft 7, size 22/24 and I wear mine, break out the red stiletto's and you can't tell me SHIT...especially if my makeup and accessories are on POINT! Honestly, you have to wear what you feel comfortable and CONFIDENT in. Everything isn't for everybody, hell no, I wouldn't wear booty shorts, but hell yea, I'd rock skinny jeans even though the skinnest thing on me are my fingers, BUT, my swag is on when I rock them, because you already know that someone is gonna disagree with the I look. I'm fat not in a force field why, should I be limited to looking like a plain Jane...LOL


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 3, 2007)

Great for you for wearing them, and showing us! I think they look fine, but personally I hate skinny jeans on everyone. Especially if they are tapered to the ankle, and you wear a big pair of heels with them. I know it's "in fashion" but I'd much rather jeans that are skinny in the thighs... tight (not to tight) to show off your butt, but then more of a boot cut at the bottom. Heels to finish off the look. I think it's more flattering on everyone.


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

I chose no. Personally I think they're unflattering if you're short and/or big.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif GIRL....you betta work them damn jeans!!! Let me tell you, I'm a BIG girl, 5 ft 7, size 22/24 and I wear mine, break out the red stiletto's and you can't tell me SHIT...especially if my makeup and accessories are on POINT! Honestly, you have to wear what you feel comfortable and CONFIDENT in. Everything isn't for everybody, hell no, I wouldn't wear booty shorts, but hell yea, I'd rock skinny jeans even though the skinnest thing on me are my fingers, BUT, my swag is on when I rock them, because you already know that someone is gonna disagree with the I look. I'm fat not in a force field why, should I be limited to looking like a plain Jane...LOL Lmao. So true...
I do think it depends on the style of jeans and fit. And I think skinny jeans are cute on anyone - except I don't like so much paired with nikes and stuff. Ew.

Yours are fine - but I'd pair it up with a longer shirt or something.


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree with most of you guys about a bigger girl wearing them.... but I think short girls look cute in skinny jeans, ESPECIALLY with heels. I've seen lots of shorties pull them off and I tried it too and I don't think I look any shorter, I think I look even a couple inches taller.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

I just have to applaud you for coming on Make up Talk with the larger size body shape. I am 5ft. 3 in. and weigh about 170 pounds and I was just reading a forum about losing weight and everyone was like 5ft 9 in at 130 pounds and trying hard to lose weight or less! I felt very fat reading it! You go girl!! I wear tight sexy clothes and my husband says I am the most beautiful girl in the world!!


----------



## lglala84 (Dec 3, 2007)

I think you rock them, but I personally would prefer a more flowy top on you, since the jeans are tight already. I think this would balance off this look more. And for them to be a lil shorter. And def. try it out with boots as well. Just keep playing with this look.


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 3, 2007)

Actually I think porportion is more attractive than weight. I love the color of those jeans BTW, I think I might get some.


----------



## colormeup (Dec 3, 2007)

I always think people should be free to wear whatever they want.

However, I always think when it comes to fashion you have to really think about the whole image. I tried on a pair of skinny jeans once, the denim was thin and it fit more like a legging. Were talking skin tight even round the calf. As much as I like how skinny they where I knew looking in the mirror it just didn't work. I'm not saying skinny jeans are not for you, just make certain to look at the big picture.

I always ask myself, what does this outfit say? What message am I trying to convey? Is there a name for the look this projects? I have some pants I only wear with certain shirts, and certain shoes I only wear with a dark dressy denim, you get the idea.

I also feel that anyone can wear just about anything when paired with the right clothing. It's also learned how to selectively buy versitile clothing.

For example, I'm a guy who loves skinny jeans, and many people say guys shouldn't wear skinny jeans. But I do. I wear girls skinny jeans ( cause guys skinny jeans are not skinny ) along with a black or white button up shirt, the kind that is made to be worn untucked. I then pair that tan or argyle socks and shoes with a 2inch heel. I also carry a messenger bag. Might sound a bit fruity if you will. But with careful selection it actually works. I've had strangers come up to me and tell me how fantastic I look.

So my own personal taste is to look good all of the time. I'm drifting off topic. If you like them and you feel they look good on you. Enjoy.


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 3, 2007)

i think people should wear what they feel comfortable in but i don't really like skinny jeans on bigger girls but i think short people are nice in them

I wear skinny jeans and i'm small


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 4, 2007)

Love It.


----------



## Karren (Dec 4, 2007)

I voted no just because I don't like jeans at all!! If you had asked do skinny jeans work for skinny girls.... same answer....


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 4, 2007)

lol whats funny is most of you dont like skinny jeans PERIOD. And the differences between cultures is so obvious. lol i cant respond to all of you because that would take foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. But thanks so much to my fellow curvy girls for your support. I would also like to address the proportional things. I want you to take a look up(Google it!) someone named Buffie The Body. I wont post the pic here because she is a video model and most of her pics are in underwear only. I also want you to look up Angel Lola Luv. Now you will most likely say OMG her but is so big it looks fake, or she's too fat to be wearing that. Who knows. But this is what Most ethnic cultures, mainly african american or Latino, find attractive. Maybe not to this extreme, but most people WANT wide hips and a huge nice round but lol. There are always people who dont. But if you look at the rap and latino videos. They are always curvy, you never see very skinny people in those videos because while you say jessica alba has a nice butt, we think she has a flat ass lol. SUPER curves are whats in. Ive seen so many youtube videos saying that skinny jeans bring attention to Unsightly areas such as a big butt or big hips or big thighs, Those are the parts of my body men love about me lol. Those are the parts of my body i want to be seen. I just wanted to call attention to that. Because everything isnt always propotioned. And in some areas thats attractive.

Isnt that weird how different we all think?

Lmao one last thing!

This isnt an outfit, Its just to show off the jeans, I actually would never wear that outfit outside because i dont like my jiggly armsssssss!

One more last thing.

You'd be suprised how many black guys say i have a flat ass.

But it does feel good to live in a culture where you can be any size you want and be still found attractive, unlike other places where if your over a size 4 your morbidly obese.

Ok. Heres buffy. Look at her body, it is in by no means perfect, see the cellulite on the back of her legs? But why do so many african american men find her so attractive?











Heres angel:






This one dont make no D*** sense:


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 4, 2007)

They look great on you. I personally think it's more slimming if you are slightly larger to wear form fitted stuff =)


----------



## KellyB (Dec 4, 2007)

While I think you should wear what makes you feel good and/or sexy, Skinny jeans are not for me. I am 5'2 and wear a size 12. I like boot cut on me b/c I think It balances my hips. I'm fairly well proportioned. I also wear lower cut jeans b/c I can't stand anything around my waist................As far as the women above, They are beautiful women. big asses or not. I do not pay attention to people's weight so much. I think being as nurse desensitizes me to big or little, ugly or beautiful. I just dont think about it much. Remember beauty is in the eye of the beholder or beerholder depending on where you are and what time it is............


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 4, 2007)

ha ha good one... and dang! Now those are a**es!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Dec 4, 2007)

Black men like Buffy and Angel, because their ass is like that!!!




For the average black man it's not about being perfect, because guess what, if you are that thick, and have that much butt, there is almost no physical way possible you are going to have NO cellulite, because the reality is you are borderline fat...LOL. Point blank MOST and I do mean MOST African American men and a few other cultures like CURVES...I'm talking hips,breast and BOOTY and more BOOTY, especially in the south. It's always been that way. It's more womanly, and to be honest with you it's down right sexy, but hey I'm a curvy woman, so of course I'm biased. I mean I am no way the raging advocate for fat girls, overeating and gorging yourself BUT if you constantly judge yourself against the Hollywood standard or even the video vixen standard, you are going to FALL SHORT every time. I don't let fat be my handicap and I know that I'm damn sexy, not because of my waist size but because I REALIZE that I'm a fat chick with a swagger and I may never EVER be able to wear a bikini, but I'm no less of a women, sister, lover, freak or friend than any other size 12 and under woman on the PLANET. We all have our own burden's to bear.

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol whats funny is most of you dont like skinny jeans PERIOD. And the differences between cultures is so obvious. lol i cant respond to all of you because that would take foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. But thanks so much to my fellow curvy girls for your support. I would also like to address the proportional things. I want you to take a look up(Google it!) someone named Buffie The Body. I wont post the pic here because she is a video model and most of her pics are in underwear only. I also want you to look up Angel Lola Luv. Now you will most likely say OMG her but is so big it looks fake, or she's too fat to be wearing that. Who knows. But this is what Most ethnic cultures, mainly african american or Latino, find attractive. Maybe not to this extreme, but most people WANT wide hips and a huge nice round but lol. There are always people who dont. But if you look at the rap and latino videos. They are always curvy, you never see very skinny people in those videos because while you say jessica alba has a nice butt, we think she has a flat ass lol. SUPER curves are whats in. Ive seen so many youtube videos saying that skinny jeans bring attention to Unsightly areas such as a big butt or big hips or big thighs, Those are the parts of my body men love about me lol. Those are the parts of my body i want to be seen. I just wanted to call attention to that. Because everything isnt always propotioned. And in some areas thats attractive. 
Isnt that weird how different we all think?

Lmao one last thing!

This isnt an outfit, Its just to show off the jeans, I actually would never wear that outfit outside because i dont like my jiggly armsssssss!

One more last thing.

You'd be suprised how many black guys say i have a flat ass.

But it does feel good to live in a culture where you can be any size you want and be still found attractive, unlike other places where if your over a size 4 your morbidly obese.

Ok. Heres buffy. Look at her body, it is in by no means perfect, see the cellulite on the back of her legs? But why do so many african american men find her so attractive?

http://a24.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/...72e8467c1f.jpg

http://a828.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...4ce6b6cb0b.jpg

Heres angel:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2010/...690c1205_o.jpg

This one dont make no D*** sense:

http://a77.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/...00b4aefdb4.jpg

http://a837.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...ee86096474.jpg


----------



## Andi (Dec 4, 2007)

A friend of my fiancÃ© whoÂ´s also American, but black, complained about European girls being beautiful, but "they got no ass" lol. Over here a big ass is rarely considered something desireable, but I personally like the look of a big ass and a thick figure, but it doesnÂ´t look right on everyone of course.

I have a big butt for a skinny white chick lol and I love it. ItÂ´s a bit silly but everytime I watch rap music videos I wished my ass was as big as theirs..although I know it would look retarded on me cause IÂ´m a US size 2 (Euro size 34/36) I think.


----------



## Saje (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As for different cultures having different ideals for body type--I agree. I've noticed that most Asian people seem to prefer skinny girls, and when you see older Asian relatives, they always notice any weight gain! haha. :|
I've also noticed that most Asian girls are usually very skinny. Most of my friends are under a size 4.

AHAha! So true! I'm tiny and get a lot of flack for eating or not eating. Q_Q

But I voted No because overall it looks good but I dont like the way it makes your knees look. But maybe it was just the stance.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:
Ok. Heres buffy. Look at her body, it is in by no means perfect, see the cellulite on the back of her legs? But why do so many african american men find her so attractive? Because of her ass!!! You know black dont care about stretch marks, cellulite, cigarette burns and bullet holes lmao!!! I cant tell you when i have heard a black man complain about his woman being undesirable because of something like that. But anyway, its her ass that makes her desireable. I personally think it is disgusting, but that's where everyone has their own opinion to body size and type &lt;3


----------



## Nox (Dec 4, 2007)

I think it looks fine on you. Since we are being honest, I will say truthfully, that I find the curvaceous body type to be most attractive above all else with a full proportionate ass (most black girls are blessed to have this as a premium). Thickness (not to be confused with obesity) is also a bonus for many men.

Do your thing girl. Rock it out.


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 5, 2007)

oh, btw i forgot to add, kudos! i admire you more than you know for coming on here, asking for an opinion and TAKING IT. Girl, big, small skinny jeans, flared jeans, you are an example for how people should take things


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys. And also thankyou for the compliments about me coming out here and doing this. I didnt know it would turn into this, lol. But you guys are soooooo awesome. I have been to other forum sites and they were no where near as sweet and as truthful yet not rude, as you guys are. I loveeeeeeeeee yawlz!


----------



## Andi (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, btw i forgot to add, kudos! i admire you more than you know for coming on here, asking for an opinion and TAKING IT. Yup, I agree!!!


----------



## Bexy (Dec 5, 2007)

I think they would look great going up one size, I agree with the girl who mentioned they were a tad too tight at the knee. I hate when my jeans do that as well. If I get them too tight they always do that. Plus I have thick calves so that happens a lot.

I am also with the philospohy that you wear what you love and if it makes you feel great then even better. Who cares what others think.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 5, 2007)

i think they look just fine.and i dont see a size 18 anywhere in dat pic,lol


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mebabygirl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think they look just fine.and i dont see a size 18 anywhere in dat pic,lol Lmao i dont think there is a size 18 in that pic.Its a 20 now!


----------



## Manda (Dec 5, 2007)

Honestly, larger people should not wear skinny jeans. IMHO, it just does not look good


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Dec 5, 2007)

Wear whatever makes you feel good.


----------



## Manda (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, btw i forgot to add, kudos! i admire you more than you know for coming on here, asking for an opinion and TAKING IT. Girl, big, small skinny jeans, flared jeans, you are an example for how people should take things



Ditto on that, it takes guts to do that!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 5, 2007)

Big or small i don't care what you wear. We all are beautiful the way God made us.


----------



## monniej (Dec 5, 2007)

maybe some higher heels? they look a bit too long imo. other than that, you're looking good, girl! great thread!


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for all of your opinions, i do think they need to be shorter but they have a zipper so i cant hem them up! lol i had on 3 inch heels, i aint goin no higher!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Are those petites? You look great in those jeans, but they def need to be shorter.


----------



## Nox (Dec 7, 2007)

Insensitive,

Do you know how to sew? You can reposition the zippers higher. Or perhaps take them to a seamstress.


----------



## monniej (Dec 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i had on 3 inch heels, i aint goin no higher! those were three inches? i couldn't tell from the pic! don't mind me, i have a shoe fetish! lmao~


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif those were three inches? i couldn't tell from the pic! don't mind me, i have a shoe fetish! lmao~ lol me too. But yeah those were 3 inch peep toe steve maddens.I just have fat feet lmao.

Nope you guys i dont know how to sew!

I do have some shorter ones that are more blue jeanish.

But i noticed that these pants looked really nice with my wedges, they didnt see so long.


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm unsure about whether or not the jeans look good on you, but they sure do look tight.

I own skinny-fit jeans and whenever I put them on, I'm always overanalyzing my hips; but they're my hips. And they're there. I'm 5'7" and wear a U.S. size 4. I like my body, but as an African-American woman, I am aware of the stereotype that African-American men don't like women who are on slender side.

But more important than race, I think culture has more of an impact on preferences. Today, many races and cultures are being affected by MTV and the like, so sub-cultural preferences may change unless they are preserved. Growing up within my immediate family, "American culture" was the standard, growing up with things that were nationally recognized as the norm, without many sub-cultural influences.


----------



## NYchic (Dec 22, 2007)

I think skinny jeans are really nasty looking. I don't want to offend anyone but I think they only look good on like 90 pound girls. Otherwise they make everyone else look fat.

I prefer boot leg and flared jeans.


----------



## KrystynJ (Dec 23, 2007)

Girl, you have inspired me to go out and look for a pair of skinny jeans for myself!! Your confidence is a breath of fresh air...


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 23, 2007)

My sister got some "skinny" jeans the other day... she's a size 12, I'm guessing.

And she really looks dumb in them. Haha.

I'm always telling her ew - because it's like loose on top and bags then gets tighter below her knees and they scrunch up at the bottom. Plus, she wears her damn vans with them. Ugh. She looks like a boy. Anyways, my point is if insensitive where to go a size bigger, it would make the pants look baggier and then the whole fit would look disproportionate. So I think the fit is right... I totally forgot to check old navy for them when I last went. Bah!

On the whole culture thing - I find majority of it true but it's a bit of generalization and I'm sure you all know that. But since I'm a big girl, I'm not going to stay a big girl just because men find it attractive. Pfft. I kinda find that to be pure nonsense in a way. Who cares if one whole culture finds this sexy and that sexy only... when it comes down to it, that person that likes you isn't going to give a shit if your ass is big or not. If that's like a huge priority with them - why the hell be with that person? Kelly said it best that it's all on the eye of beholder - everyone.

And trust me, I've spoken to a lot of white boys who do l*ove* curly black or latino chicks - so it's not only "our" thing.

So when some folks say they don't like skinny jeans, I don't think it comes from a place where they believe 'because you're big you shouldn't be wearing'. It's just preference. I don't like capris pants on anyone because it looks like you're going to go sail a boat, not because it's a white people thing and they'd be the only one who looks good in it.

I dunno how we went from skinny jeans to why black men like curves. But hookay.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 23, 2007)

I voted maybe. I also think they could be a bit shorter and they do make your thighs look really thick. However, I think that outfit overall looks much better than the tenty looking, baggy stuff I see heavier people wear alot. If you're comfortable in them , then wear them. I don't personally like skinny jeans. I don't own any and I'm sure I would look crappy in them. I'm 5'7" and a size 12 and I wear boot cut pretty much all the time. I just prefer that style.

I agree with everyone else that you are kick ass for posting your pic on here and asking for and taking everyone's opinions. That's not easy to do.


----------



## flychick767 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have to say no to that outfit. I just think with your curves you can find something much more flattering.


----------



## goddess_sham (Dec 24, 2007)

So I saw a bunch of cool skinny jeans in MNG few days back.. tho i m a size 8/10, i luk hideous in them! i was really tempted to get one afetr seeing my sis (a friggin size 4) wearing, it luked gorge on her! Even when i stepped out of the dressing room, i saw bunch of girls exchanging disapproving glances... MAN! Guess i ll be sticking to my bootcuts!


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 24, 2007)

lol you guys. Thanks for all your comments.

Celly its my thread, lol if i want to talk about big girls in skinny jeans, and then turn it into why black dudes like curves i can.

Its alot easier for me to wear these in a mainly african american populated area, where men will like how my ass and thighs look, than it is for me to wear it in another area where everyone is like OMG becky look at her FAT ass lol. You get my point? But anyway. Big girls, Skinny girls, White Lovelies, Latina Chicas, Black GURLZ lol. Wear whatever the heck you want to wear.

And goddess, next time they look at you like that in a dressing room. I would just say out loud really loud lol. "Cant A Curvy Girl Have some damned PEACE???" Lmao.


----------



## la_chinita (Dec 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
As for different cultures having different ideals for body type--I agree. I've noticed that most Asian people seem to prefer skinny girls, and when you see older Asian relatives, they always notice any weight gain! haha. :|

I've also noticed that most Asian girls are usually very skinny. Most of my friends are under a size 4. I am one of the few in my group of friends who are not. (But they're also petite...around 5')

OMG I completely agree with you!!! Everytime I see my aunt she always comments on how I've gained weight. And at work, everyone always teases me for supposedly being "too tiny". I have gained weight recently...which my bf loves LOL...

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif However, I think that outfit overall looks much better than the tenty looking, baggy stuff I see heavier people wear alot. If you're comfortable in them , then wear them. I completely agree!! I see curvy girls hide their curves too often, and I think that's just wrong. They seem to think that wearing big clothes to hide their curves makes them look better. A total no-no in the WNTW book! Right? Clothes that fit and accent the right places are a way better choice. Insensitive, I love your curves!!! I wish I had 'em! My bf would probably never let me leave the bed...


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG I completely agree with you!!! Everytime I see my aunt she always comments on how I've gained weight. And at work, everyone always teases me for supposedly being "too tiny". *I have gained weight recently...which my bf loves* LOL...


I completely agree!! I see curvy girls hide their curves too often, and I think that's just wrong. They seem to think that wearing big clothes to hide their curves makes them look better. A total no-no in the WNTW book! Right? Clothes that fit and accent the right places are a way better choice. Insensitive, I love your curves!!! I wish I had 'em! *My bf would probably never let me leave the bed...*





I think we all wish we had your boyfriend lmao!!!


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Dec 27, 2007)

At work, all of the black girls (not African-American) watch my thighs like a hawk! In fact, we had a conversation about it a few weeks ago. One of them always ask me, depending on which pants I'm wearing, "Did you lose some weight?" I say to myself, 'Why is she always watching my thighs!' Sheesh.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I chose maybe. 
For that particular pair, I think they may be a bit too long for you, and too tapered at the end, so around your ankle it looks a little unproportional.

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif maybe some higher heels? they look a bit too long imo. other than that, you're looking good, girl! great thread! I agree with Nox too, take it to a seamstress and get the zipper raised and alter it to fit yr height. Other than that sing in yr jeans!!!


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice you guys!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 27, 2007)

Ha ha,

I like how I come back on and there's a poll in effect.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 27, 2007)

I think they look fine on bigger girls, as long as you wear your size.

Nothing drives me crazy more in fashion than a bigger woman who wears stuff that is just flat out too small.

I think you pull them off just fine!!! It's good you are comfy in your body


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think they look fine on bigger girls, as long as you wear your size.
* Nothing drives me crazy more in fashion than a bigger woman who wears stuff that is just flat out too small.*

I think you pull them off just fine!!! It's good you are comfy in your body





Girl dont i know it!!

Females wear things two sizes too small.

Looking like a busted can of biscuits.


----------



## Isa (Dec 28, 2007)

I think it doesn't have to do with what size you are, but what your body shape is ..I can't see the picture yet, so I can't say much else : /


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 30, 2007)

I just went to Old Navy and bought some skinny jeans - same size... but it didn't really look so skinny. Haha. A bit baggy and long and the bottom. I just folded them up because they were regular size - I really love them. I bought flats to wear them for everyday wear and my mami said it looked good on me.

Thanks for pointing me to get them at that store, insensitive.


----------



## LilRayofSun (Dec 30, 2007)

Ya know as a size 12 ish girl of Italian descent I have gotta say rock it.

The only people who truely say 'no way over a size 2' are either bigger like myself but not self assured, or are skinny and feel special. lol.

Men of ALL etnicities find women with curves attractive. I have found it is not in any way distinctive to one paticular race.

While men tend to gravitate towards what society will approve of it has been found in many studies(if you like I will google for stats) that rarely do men find the zero body fat waif look to be sexy.

Now put a girl in front of them with hips, thighs, and booty to spare and the jaws hit the floor.

All women are stunning in thier own right, but to assume ones with curves are somehow less desirable doesn't really hold water.

I have been a size 5 most of my life, got attention then.

But I have to say I get more from Hubby and passers by than I did before.

Skinny chicks be proud, be healthy and do your thing.

Big girls enjoy them curves and be healthy as well!

Skinny doesn't naturally = healthy.


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just went to Old Navy and bought some skinny jeans - same size... but it didn't really look so skinny. Haha. A bit baggy and long and the bottom. I just folded them up because they were regular size - I really love them. I bought flats to wear them for everyday wear and my mami said it looked good on me.
Thanks for pointing me to get them at that store, insensitive.


No prob celly.


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 30, 2007)

I say it's okay to wear skinny jeans if you're a big girl. As long as you are comfy in your own body and you feel good wearing something, then by all means do it!

I'm 5'3 and a size 16-18. I only wear athletic clothes anymore, but I am working out and trying to shed some pounds, but I'll never be that "perfect" size 2. I'd like to get to a size 9 but would be happy in a size 12. The last pair of skinny jeans I wore were a size 14 and I think I looked hot in them. Just MHO.

Here is a pic of me in them. Remember, they are a size 14 and I'm only 5'3. Oh, yeah, and you can't really see the pants all that well, but it does show the booty &amp; hips. LoL

*This pic is about a year and a half old... my hair is down to my waist now and back to it's natural color. LoL*

Attachment 38115


----------



## Bellagigi (Dec 31, 2007)

I think as women we should celebrate our curves but at the same time still dress to flatter. With that said skinny jeans on a plus size woman is not flattering. Yes of course this is America and you should wear whatever you want to. But you did ask for opinions. I think one should still practice the art that is dressing to flatter your body type.

I'm not fond of this style even on a 6 ft size 2 model. But, I will even go as far as to say that once a skinny jean goes into the plus size arena it ceases to be a skinny jean and just looks like someone's wearing the wrong size jeans. We larger girls fill out those jeans and just make them look like they are the wrong size as if we had to lay on the bed to zip em' up. That's not flattering to anyone. Check out some old late seventies/early eighties photos for reference of this.

You have some fabulous tata's and a lil' waist. That same top and heels would be hot in a pair of trouser jeans with a bootleg cut. You could rock that style all over the place and look completely chic and pulled together.

I'm not sure of your age but I will say that getting the look of being completely pulled together can have a lot to do with trial and error and so the older you are the more you come to realize this. Rather than proving to the world you can grab onto the current trend and wear it even if it's not your best look you could start now focusing on what you know works and stick to it. I have lots of pics of my trial and errors LOL!!! But you have a fabulous figure and there is no reason you couldn't be using it to its fullest advantage


----------



## shouyien (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd like to try them too..lol but I'm a size 15/17 curvy body type..

40-31-46

so..idk how it would look

plus it's hard to find my size in stores..most don't even have my size T_T


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey, great to hear your confidence and that you love showing off your curves and are so comfortable in them. BIG CONGRATS TO YOU, HON! However, I voted no, and I'll tell you why. And keep in mind this is coming from a size 18 girl herself. I wouldn't wear skinny jeans, not because I'm not proud of my curves, but because of the _disproportionate_ affect I think they create. Because my hips are so much wider than my ankles, and the jeans draw the eye in a visual line straight down from the hips to the ankles, they emphasize this difference, in effect making me look like an orange supported by toothpicks. And since I'm also an artist, I'm not a fan of this. So I tend to prefer skirts/jeans that hug the hips but flare at or just past the knee to help balance things out. This creates a slimmer visual line overall. However, I know odd angles can be big hits in the fashion industry, and if _you_ love them &amp; feel stunning and traffic-stopping in them, then I'd say go for it girl, and WORK THOSE PANTS! ;-)

P.S. - Bellagigi, you made some great points too!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 12, 2008)

i think if you are confident enough to wear them, and style them nicely they look good on anysize.

ps. i really like those jeans on you i shoudl prob start looking at old navy for jeans


----------



## Tanny (Jan 13, 2008)

I *love* my skinny jeans, and I am 5'1 and I wear size 20, this is by the way, UK size. I am an Asian girl (Bangladeshi) and most asian big ladies do not attempt to wear skinnys coz they are so fitted and shows all the lumps and bumps. But I think they look quite good on me. I wear it with dresses or longish tops so it doesn't show too much of how big my thighs look. I also have a big butt that although I really don't have a huge problem with, I just don't have the confidence to walk out with waist length tops. My hubby personally likes my big backside, so I'm happy with that.





I think it looks great on you, you should be happy with what you wear unlike myself I wouldn't go out with my thighs and butt showing because I don't have the confidence. If I did have your confidence then I probably would have gone out wearing it with shorter tops but right now it's not for me. Maybe if I was 2 sizes smaller, maybe...

I love wearing my jeans with flats or heels, heels help to make short legs appear longer and also helps the jeans to drop better on us bigger girls. Never wear it with any boots longer than the ankle it will only make you look shorter as it cuts your legs short.

But yeah, I think you look fab.


----------



## jade408 (Jan 18, 2008)

My 2 cents. It depends on your type of figure. Apple shape...maybe not, it depends on the length of your legs and where they hit you in the waist. Too low, probably a bad look (and this is true from size zero to 42. Pear shape. That's tricky. Do you have long or short legs? How skinny are they? If you are a pear with skinny legs....you'll proably look like an ice cream cone. And a bit out of proportion. If you have skinny legs, no hips and no butt skinny jeans can look cute. If you have hips, no butt and skinny legs...not really cute. If you have long legs, hips and a butt, skinny jeans can work. It is a little harder depending on where you are on the drumstick leg scale, and what your hip/waist ratio is on how the look will work. Most importantly, pick jeans that fit well in the waist, so you don't have plumber crack or cupcake.

For the record, I am about a size 18 short torsoed pear shaped girl (my figure is much like a bigger version of Beyonce, but I have big breasts.) I have tried on about a dozen pairs of these skinny jeans. Half of them were really cute and the other half made my legs look like super drumsticks. So I think you can rock them...with the appropriate caveats.


----------

